# 1968 chevelle



## sb47 (May 11, 2020)

I gut pulled up in an all original red 68 shevelle two door coop in mint condition. To pick wood. This scar had all matching ven numbers with a ss 427 and was the cleanest chevelle I have ever seen, I looked like it rolled of the show room floor. I expressed entrest in the car and he called me to day wanting to see if i was interste d in buy buying it.
Gonna go look at it again. He didn't ask for a price, and Im going see what he is asking first. My first car was a 68 chevelle and I loved that car
I've seen some clean chevells but nothing as mint as this on,
I'l get pic when I go look it and post, I would be interest in that your thoughts are,

Not the same car but the one for sale is in better shape.


----------



## CentaurG2 (May 11, 2020)

Cool car. I had a 68’ Malibu. She had a 350 that had been bored out to about a 390 with a 3-speed column shifter. Pass anything but a gas station. Car was so rotted out the only thing between you and the road was the floor mat. Love that old junk but for the prices folks want for it, I like new iron a bit better.


----------



## buzz sawyer (May 11, 2020)

This was always my dream car. (except for the '62 300SL Roadster I used to work on) Good luck.


----------



## square1 (May 12, 2020)

My first was a 68 Chevelle Malibu, seafoam green with black vinyl top. A real sleeper with a 327 that dyno'd at 350 HP bolted to a 400 Turbohydramtic. Could take 396s all day long in the 1/4 mile.
Really the only car I've owned that I'd buy again if I had the chance.
This isn't mine, just a picture from the in interwebs.


----------



## sb47 (May 12, 2020)

What would you pay for a original (not retro mod) hot rod 69 with all matching vin numbers in original condition in near mint condition?
Has the original 327 and 4 speed auto transmission with a 289 rear end. Has factory AC but it doesn't work but can be fixed. New tires with all new shocks and springs. It's no rust in any way, pretty much all stock with new paint and clear coat. This thing looks like it was just drove off the showroom floor. Motor Dynoed at 400 hp but not at rear wheels.
I'm going to go take another look at it next week. Gonna take a good retro car guy with me and go over it with a fine tooth comb.
Been seeing 69's from a few thousand in rough shape to full ground up resto of upwards to 60K. It's been garage keep so it's in emasculate condition from what I've seen so far. A full inspection will come when I go look at it since it local and only 20 min drive. Car is in spring Teaxs.


----------



## CentaurG2 (May 12, 2020)

Car prices are all over the place. The only number that really matters is what somebody is willing to pay for the vehicle. Big problem with “classic” cars around here is proper storage. Most stuff here sits for 6 long months of hard winter. Vermin are merciless. Even with a decent garage upkeep is a lot of work. It is amazing how much dust falls on a car in a week. New ride had X-PEL paint protection put on at the dealership. Don’t know how long it will hold up but it does make maintenance easier.


----------



## sb47 (May 12, 2020)

CentaurG2 said:


> Car prices are all over the place. The only number that really matters is what somebody is willing to pay for the vehicle. Big problem with “classic” cars around here is proper storage. Most stuff here sits for 6 long months of hard winter. Vermin are merciless. Even with a decent garage upkeep is a lot of work. It is amazing how much dust falls on a car in a week. New ride had X-PEL paint protection put on at the dealership. Don’t know how long it will hold up but it does make maintenance easier.



I have some race quads that sit in my cargo trailer and they never get dust on them. It's pretty air tight. I can wash it and put it in the trailer and 6 months later it still looks like I just washed it.But you are right, you need a climate controlled garage and a car cover to keep it clean. Plus a few dozen rat bait traps to keep vermin away. But if I had a nice collector car, I would be driving it on nice weekends and enjoying it. I never understood buying a show piece and never using it. Things are meant to be used, not just to look at. Otherwise why have it.
Since I don't race anymore I might have to sell my race quads and cargo trailer and get a bigger car enclosed cargo trailer to store it in. Or build a climate controlled garage to keep it in. It's not a done deal yet, but I would like to have it, if the price is right.


----------



## kyle1! (May 13, 2020)

Why did it need new paint/clear coat if it is all "original"? Or is the paint like new?


----------



## CentaurG2 (May 13, 2020)

I think clear coat became the norm in the 1980’s for GM. Earlier than that it was conventional paint. Early clear coat was terrible. Modern is actually very durable. I just sold a 2005 Camry that lived outside all its life and had over 200K on the clicker. Only washed and waxed that car on the day before I sold it. If you ignored the stone chips, the paint was like new with only one small blemish on the trunk. True “unrestored” vintage cars were actually very collectable several years ago. New rage around here are rat rods. The worse they look the better they like em. The 69 chevy in question has probably been repainted several times.


----------



## sb47 (May 13, 2020)

clearcoat keeps you from waxwing it to keep the showroom shine with minimal work..clear keeps the hand wax look with minimal work and protects the shine, It eliminates waxing it ever week. and protects against UV damage,


----------



## blades (May 15, 2020)

Had a Buick 1970 version of that Chevelle Malibu ( Skylark same color scheme- White interior though). It was a great car. But around here by 10 years of age things are pretty well trashed from road deicing agents.


----------



## alleyyooper (May 18, 2020)

You ask worth. Here in Michigan a 1969 Chevell brings from 31,000 to 45,000.

GM factory paint for many years was horriable. see lots of 70's thru early 90's with paint that looks like it blew off in sheets in the wind.

A new paint job with clear coat is the cats meow. 3 coats of epoxie sealer primer, 4 coats of base colors and 4 coats of clear. the paint and labor isn't cheap.













Winter storage is a fresh waxing, engine bay cleaned and black out rubbed in on inter fender wells and radator shroud. Ran inside covered. tennis ball in exhust pipe and decon set out all around and under the car.


Al


----------



## sb47 (May 18, 2020)

I was suposed to go to they guy's house and take a closer look at it yesterday but I wasn't feeling up to it. He lives very close so I'll shoot for another day. We spent about an hour on the phone the other day. He is ready to sell because he has another project he wants to finish.


----------



## SS396driver (May 24, 2020)

Make sure the vin starts with 138 if hes saying it's an SS . All 65 thru 1968 SS Chevelles started with 138 . In 1969 that all changed you need paperwork to prove its an SS . Canadian built cars are easy to get paperwork . GM of Canada kept all the records of the cars they built. American built there are no arcives


----------



## SS396driver (May 24, 2020)

sb47 said:


> clearcoat keeps you from waxwing it to keep the showroom shine with minimal work..clear keeps the hand wax look with minimal work and protects the shine, It eliminates waxing it ever week. and protects against UV damage,


Not really clear coat needs wax too. Look at all the cars that's it peeling off . That's sun damage . Yes it does offer UV protection but it still needs to be maintained. Clear was a shortcut and cheaper for the manufacturer. Very thin base coat covered by clear.


----------



## SS396driver (May 25, 2020)

Washed my burban today . Its freaking huge


----------



## SS396driver (May 25, 2020)

alleyyooper said:


> You ask worth. Here in Michigan a 1969 Chevell brings from 31,000 to 45,000.
> 
> GM factory paint for many years was horriable. see lots of 70's thru early 90's with paint that looks like it blew off in sheets in the wind.
> 
> ...


It wasn't the paint. The primer wasn't compatible with the top coat . We were doing 2 to 3 complete paints on GMs cars in the mid 80s to early 90s. Like you said it came off in sheets but the primer held


----------



## SS396driver (May 26, 2020)

At that time I was working for my uncle part time


----------



## JeffHK454 (Jun 15, 2020)

GM never offered a 427 in a 1968 Chevelle so there’s no chance it’s # matching...there are more 307 Malibu‘s dressed as BB Chevelle‘s than #138 cars were ever actually produced. 

I just noticed this thread because I’m currently trying to work a deal with a guy wanting to swap my Vette for his ’69 SS Chevelle.


----------



## sb47 (Jun 16, 2020)

JeffHK454 said:


> GM never offered a 427 in a 1968 Chevelle so there’s no chance it’s # matching...there are more 307 Malibu‘s dressed as BB Chevelle‘s than #138 cars were ever actually produced.
> 
> I just noticed this thread because I’m currently trying to work a deal with a guy wanting to swap my Vette for his ’69 SS Chevelle.


I've given up on it cause he wants to much. It's not the only chevelle on the market.


----------



## JeffHK454 (Jun 16, 2020)

sb47 said:


> I've given up on it cause he wants to much. It's not the only chevelle on the market.


Yeah, there are plenty of cars out there but anything decent will cost ya. The Chevelle I’m trying to get is all original and a bit rough around the edges and would easily be a $30,000 car if I was offering cash.
Like I said above , the car the guy was offering you never existed so he’s ether ignorant or a crook.


----------



## holeycow (Jun 16, 2020)

None of those old cars are worth anywhere near the money they are imagined to be worth. Pretty good engines wrapped with pos chassis. Most of them are junk. It never ceases to amaze me. One day the market will fall apart on them; when the next car fad drops by, that is.

almost all of them were throwaway teenager's cars in high school...


----------



## JeffHK454 (Jun 16, 2020)

holeycow said:


> None of those old cars are worth anywhere near the money they are imagined to be worth. Pretty good engines wrapped with pos chassis. Most of them are junk. It never ceases to amaze me. One day the market will fall apart on them; when the next car fad drops by, that is.
> 
> almost all of them were throwaway teenager's cars in high school...


You’re obviously not an auto enthusiast and don’t understand how “worth” is determined. I went to a bike auction where a old Harley that cot $300 when new sold for over $160,000 ...worth is what more than one person is willing to pay! It’s no different than precious metals , the scarcity of gold makes it $1,700 a oz.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 16, 2020)

Not to mention they No longer ,make these decent cars and trucks.
To days cars and trucks have so much plastic in them, Pickups are short boxed and can't do a decent day or work on a farm.
OH they tow the city peoples toys just fine but try to load 100 bles of hay on tone.

Then there are all those eltronic things that will go to HELL in a hand cart and no parts to fix them.

Al


----------



## Blue Oaks (Jun 16, 2020)

alleyyooper said:


> Not to mention they No longer ,make these decent cars and trucks.
> To days cars and trucks have so much plastic in them, Pickups are short boxed and can't do a decent day or work on a farm.
> OH they tow the city peoples toys just fine but try to load 100 bles of hay on tone.
> 
> ...



Haha you're funny Al. Today's trucks will work circles around trucks of yesteryear.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jun 16, 2020)

Old tools are for old fools. If you choose wisely, modern stuff will beat the pants suits of old junk. Might cost you a bit more than you want to pay but that is not my problem.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 16, 2020)

Ya tell that to a farmer, Also read and look at the pictures here of guys with a load of wood on todays truck. Most every one uses a trailer to haul their wood becuse they can't get a really good load of wood in a 6 foot box.

Only thing todays trucks are good at is fuel milage and how much they can tow.

There is two and a half face cord on my 1974 ford and it still isn't loaded full.







Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 16, 2020)

My friend Bill is makeing a pro streed car out of the 1970 Buick sky lark.
floor pan and rocker panals were good. Trunk had a wet mat in it when we opened the trunk. Lifting the mat up shopwed a swiss chease floor there. 
You can still buy replacement panals for them.

















Al


----------



## Blue Oaks (Jun 16, 2020)

You are aware that they still offer 8 foot beds, right? A modern F350 can carry about twice the weight as that nice 1974 you have there.

My brother has a 69 GS Stage 1 Four Speed Convertible. They're pretty cool cars.


----------



## JeffHK454 (Jun 16, 2020)

Yeah , there‘s no explaining the love for classic cars ...ether you get it or you don‘t.

I can tell you when I park my old car in a parking lot full of new Mustangs, Camaros and Vettes the crowd is around the vintage muscle , new cars offer superior performance but no style.


----------



## holeycow (Jun 16, 2020)

Yup. Lousy brakes, lousy steering, lousy suspension, bad fit and finish, bad paint, lousy door and trunk hinges, etc.

The late 60's, early 70's muscle cars are what I grew up with. Then. I know what they are. We fixed and farted with them regularly.

They were "just" affordable for high school kids in the mid to late 70's. In those days, 50's cars were the "cool" ones. And they were still relatively inexpensive.

Now those late 60's, early 70's musclecars are way overpriced "cool", is all. 

But have at 'er


----------



## sb47 (Jun 17, 2020)

The last truck I bought new was a 1994 chevy silverado single cab stepside. Yes it's a short bed but it has a 350 throttle body 4 speed auto. It's tow limit is only 5K but I put a 1000lb helper spring kit on the rear and a set of 3/4 ton front spring kit in the front with heavy duty shocks all the way around. It still gets 18 mpg empty but only about 10 to 12 pulling a 5K loaded trailer on flat ground. About 8 mpg in the hills. lol but it has never let me down.
I just hit 200K on the odomator. New breaks all the way around, new water pump with all new idler bearings on the belt with new belt, hoses, new alternator, starter, plugs, rotor cap,plug wires, new thermostat, new fan clutch, new heat sensors on the intake and block. New grill, headlights. I just put the first set of turn signal bulbs cause they only lasted 26 years before one went out. lol I put a total new front end ti rods Pittman arms front and rear wheel bearings and races and sway bar bushings. I changed the rear gear oil after 26 years. It still drives great and no more emissions inspections because it's over 25 years old. Only cost me 7 dollars for a state inspection. I'm running 31 1/2 mudders. At 70mph it runs at 1,600 rmp. Should be good for another 100K at least or more. Most of the things I replaced was simply because while I had it apart and they were 25 years old I just replaced with new so I wouldn't have to go back later and do it when it did finally wear out. Parts and labor was less then 4K for everything I did to it. But with new trucks starting at 35K for a basic work truck, it was a bargain. Still running the original trany with the original trany oil. I would not be afraid to drive it cross the country without the fear of it breaking down.It's been the most dependable truck I have ever had. No rust anywhere and is solid as a rock. 
You can't get a new single cab truck thats not stripped down with no enmity's. Everything that is fully loaded are all double cabs these days. Even a stripped down single cab work truck starts at 35K. screw that. I looked at some new high country trucks and they run 70K. They are out or there minds if they think I will pay that for a truck. lol The 350 still doesn't smoke or burn any oil ether. Why needs all that fancy stuff anyway. Just more to go wrong with it. My 94 is still mechanically sound so why replace a truck that still runs great.. They can keep there fancy over priced trucks.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 17, 2020)

Yes I know you can buy a new pick up with a 8 foot bed. But you have to special order it and wait for it to be build all the time listening to the sales person telling you about the several 100 they have in lots around town any color and options you can drive off with today.
Was talking to a guy yesterday with a newer Ford 150 checking out his canoe carrier that ripped up the bed side rail when he hit a leaning tree with the carrier. Said he had did that before with a steel box and it never ripped the bed up like that. YA it was a mess and will require a stay in the body shop to get it back to looking normal.

Yes you should be able to get as big a load on todays 350 1 ton that I got on yesterdays 250 3/4 ton truck. bet thre floor would have th eripple effect my dads 1988 GMC got after hauling fire wood 2 years too.
Bed on my 74 is rusted is all.

But city slickers have no idea how a farm pick is used every day on a farm.

Al


----------



## SS396driver (Jun 18, 2020)

JeffHK454 said:


> GM never offered a 427 in a 1968 Chevelle so there’s no chance it’s # matching...there are more 307 Malibu‘s dressed as BB Chevelle‘s than #138 cars were ever actually produced.
> 
> I just noticed this thread because I’m currently trying to work a deal with a guy wanting to swap my Vette for his ’69 SS Chevelle.


Doh I didnt even notice it had a 427. 

I get probably isnt a real SS but when the ck the vin on the registration sticker they are taken back


----------



## SS396driver (Jun 18, 2020)

New trucks are nice I have one but nothing is as nice to drive to town like my 68


----------



## SS396driver (Jun 18, 2020)

holeycow said:


> None of those old cars are worth anywhere near the money they are imagined to be worth. Pretty good engines wrapped with pos chassis. Most of them are junk. It never ceases to amaze me. One day the market will fall apart on them; when the next car fad drops by, that is.
> 
> almost all of them were throwaway teenager's cars in high school...



Really. There is nothing imaginary about their value. Yes original suspensions were jus adequate for the time. I have a stage 4 suspension UMI suspension in my 66. I've shock the chit out of new performance cars on the twisties. Thinking of getting an indy rear .
Hard to see in these pictures it has tubular upper and lower control arms coil overs huge sway bar rear coil overs Ford 9 inch adjustable upper and lower trailing arms and again a huge sway bar. 4 wheel Wilwood discs so its no longer just a straight line car

Next fad? People have been collecting cars for over a half a century.


----------



## holeycow (Jun 18, 2020)

Sounds like a nice, upgraded car,


----------



## holeycow (Jun 18, 2020)

I'm not talking about car collecting being a fad, I'm talking about the current fascination with the 60's, early 70's muscle cars being the current fad. The best/rarest/original ones value will always be good. The rest, not so much. Especially as the current crop of 50-60 year olds age into their 70's and beyond.

The nostalgia will grab the next generation and they will be attached to the cars THEY drove in high school and college.

IMO.

You have some nice cars. You have selected carefully. Many do not. 

Anyhoo..


----------



## psuiewalsh (Jun 19, 2020)

Blue Oaks said:


> You are aware that they still offer 8 foot beds, right? A modern F350 can carry about twice the weight as that nice 1974 you have there.
> 
> My brother has a 69 GS Stage 1 Four Speed Convertible. They're pretty cool cars.


My mutt.


----------



## holeycow (Jun 19, 2020)

Your "mutt" looks more or less unmolested. And doesn't look like a 3 dressed up as a 9. Nothing fits together right. Perfect.

i was trying to remember the Buick equivalent of the Cutlass...Skylark, yes?


----------



## psuiewalsh (Jun 19, 2020)

Yes, Skylark. It's a 68/69 body parts with rebuild 72 455/400 th with 73 8.5 3.42. Likes the gasoline.


----------



## holeycow (Jun 19, 2020)

Sleeper. Nice.

Gas, yes. Traction. no.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 19, 2020)

The hot sellers in this area today for thr most part is Station wagons and 1960's and 70's pick uop trucks.

Prices are still resonable for decent examples of both. 

A friend found a 1976 Chevell wagon while in Wisconsin on vacation. It sat in a leanto on the side of a barn near the trout stream he was fishing. Talked and mnade the deal with the owner who had stope driving it in 91 when the tranny went bad.
He took his trailer up to get it and bring home. he got. anew 400 tranny from a salvage yard and installed it. Started and ran great. Even the paint is still nice.


Al


----------



## holeycow (Jun 19, 2020)

60's and 70's pickup trucks will always be nice!

that from a guy who's never owned a car...

when my buds had cars, I had bikes. Theirs were never as quick as mine...that Buick GS with the mildly built 455 was close tho. I was surprised! Clarence got some traction that day.

neat that station wagons have a following!


----------



## SS396driver (Jun 19, 2020)

I agree some of the cars that bring high money are questionable. But at the good guys shows and Syracuse nationals the big interest is in wagons and 4 doors. Started because they were much cheaper than the coup or two door versions. But of course that has driven up the price of the wagon and 4 door cars. 

I've owned my chevelle since 1984 . Got it as a mechanic lean . Tow and storage guy just handed me the registration. Bill was 374 dollars. I still have all the original parts to make in matching numbers. But restomods are bringing more money.


----------



## holeycow (Jun 19, 2020)

I assumed that about the 4doors and wagons. Pretty obvious.

One of the nicest, most comfortable, best driving cars I remember was a buds Oldsmobile '88 4 door. '74? Anyway, it had 4 wheel disc brakes and all the toys and was just a very nice car. Sadly it burned to the ground in a parking lot at a bar shortly after he did some carb work...


----------



## holeycow (Jun 19, 2020)

I was turned off of the muscle car bug when I watched a bunch of really questionable cars on the Barrett-Jackson auction show. I followed that for a bit and saw lots of lip-sticked pigs go through for utterly ridiculous money. A local guy bought an 80,000 dollar superbird there that was a piece of junk. Silly man.


----------



## holeycow (Jun 19, 2020)

One day I would like to buy an upgraded old pickup. I would pay lots for that. I wouldn't buy a facelifted old vehicle. Unless it was 374.00. 

I went to a pretty big city high school and all the kids drove all those cars. My buddies and everybody else. Some of the most powerful, ill handling, poorly engineered cars ever made. And high school kids wrecked tons of them. Most of the kids survived.


----------



## SS396driver (Jun 19, 2020)

Blue Oaks said:


> Haha you're funny Al. Today's trucks will work circles around trucks of yesteryear.


Dont think the farmers around here have ever heard that.  








Older picture but 101 bails of alfalfa
Alfalfa bales are 75-100 lbs. 75x101=7575 
Yep she's loaded.


----------



## SS396driver (Jun 19, 2020)

holeycow said:


> I was turned off of the muscle car bug when I watched a bunch of really questionable cars on the Barrett-Jackson auction show. I followed that for a bit and saw lots of lip-sticked pigs go through for utterly ridiculous money. A local guy bought an 80,000 dollar superbird there that was a piece of junk. Silly man.


I wouldn't buy a car at auction. Unless it was fully documented and restored buy a quality restoration shop ... not gas monkey garage


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jun 19, 2020)

Just about anything with wheels is collectable to someone. I know a guy that does nothing but MG. Another is into chain drive Mack trucks. Still a shop around that does nothing but Triumph. To each his own.

Air cooled was all the rage here a while ago. Prices the were getting for 911 or vw bus were just unbelievable. Now rat rods are super-hot here. They go bootin around like grandpa Munster. Like the 50’s all over again. Not too sure what they cost but the worse they look, the better they like em.

I do modern “classics”. You get safety, convenience, great ride and ease of maintenance. I can boot up the highway at 80mph, tear around a track or just go out for a cruise. AC, heated seats, sound system, navigation. Just push button and go.


----------



## holeycow (Jun 19, 2020)

Old pickups could be overloaded ridiculously over and over, no problem. Everybody did that. Now a mere quad and some gear will squash a 1/2 ton.

the numbers lie for load capacity, safe max towing, etc,

but there's brakes, handling and creature comforts, and basically not a lot of tinkering.


----------



## SS396driver (Jun 19, 2020)

holeycow said:


> One day I would like to buy an upgraded old pickup. I would pay lots for that.


Got a couple for your ya this one sold for 48k 







__





1980 GMC Sierra Classic K25 Pickup TKX24AZ505214 for sale in Seattle Bellevue WA


Used 1980 GMC Sierra Classic K25 Pickup at Park Place LTD TKX24AZ505214 for sale in Seattle Bellevue WA




www.parkplaceltd.com





This one is bidded to 78k 












LS3-Powered 1972 GMC K10 Sierra Grande


Bid for the chance to own a LS3-Powered 1972 GMC K10 Sierra Grande at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #32,225.




bringatrailer.com





Nothing is cheap now


----------



## Blue Oaks (Jun 19, 2020)

SS396driver said:


> Dont think the farmers around here have ever heard that.  View attachment 836918
> 
> View attachment 836920
> 
> ...



I never said an old truck couldn't work. But, if you put those identical loads in those old rigs and also new trucks and pulled them over the Sierra Nevada range through Donner Pass from Sacramento to Reno there would be absolutely no comparison in time, effort, or safety. Hell, my 99 F250 Powerstroke with 300,000 miles that I put on it will outwork those old trucks, but not come anywhere near the performance of a new truck.

Frankly, I'm not sure either truck shown would survive the trip in the heat of summer.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 20, 2020)

Well you sure don't see any of the gloryfied shopping carts that they laughingly sell to people today as pick ups. Many a wood scrounger have them and they do not load them down or up for that matter. Most own trailers to haul there stach of wood.

Just look at ther post here and show any with a good ,load newer than 2000.

Al


----------



## holeycow (Jun 20, 2020)

SS396driver said:


> Got a couple for your ya this one sold for 48k View attachment 836978
> 
> 
> 
> ...



would YOU pay that much for those?


----------



## SS396driver (Jun 20, 2020)

holeycow said:


> would YOU pay that much for those?


The one for 48k maybe . You could not build one for that much the crate engine alone is between 6500 to 10k depending on options

But I'm not into hotrodded trucks I like mine original


----------



## SS396driver (Jun 20, 2020)

Blue Oaks said:


> I never said an old truck couldn't work. But, if you put those identical loads in those old rigs and also new trucks and pulled them over the Sierra Nevada range through Donner Pass from Sacramento to Reno there would be absolutely no comparison in time, effort, or safety. Hell, my 99 F250 Powerstroke with 300,000 miles that I put on it will outwork those old trucks, but not come anywhere near the performance of a new truck.
> 
> Frankly, I'm not sure either truck shown would survive the trip in the heat of summer.


I guess living in the silicon valley you done see many old farm trucks pulling heavy all summer. I live where there are more cows than people and most of the farms use older trucks pre 1990. 

Not being argumentative I have a Cummins and yes it nice to tow with the cruise a/c ice cold . 

I bet you could upgrade your truck to outperform any new truck for much less than a new one


----------



## holeycow (Jun 20, 2020)

I have a buddy who's into those square body Chevs. Mostly big blocks. He builds them to use. None of his are fancied up. He does not pay stupid money for any of them. I think Canadians are a little more reasonable in their perceived values of old gear?


----------



## SS396driver (Jun 20, 2020)

I would love to put one of these in a 67 to 72 truck GMC 702 ci V12. Lot of people think they just mated two 351 blocks together. But while alot of the parts are interchangeable it's a single cast V12 with a single crankshaft/camshaft.Heads pistons and other parts were from the 351. One of the guys on the truck board did a early 60s truck . Had to do some serious chassis work


----------



## Blue Oaks (Jun 20, 2020)

SS396driver said:


> I guess living in the silicon valley you done see many old farm trucks pulling heavy all summer. I live where there are more cows than people and most of the farms use older trucks pre 1990.
> 
> Not being argumentative I have a Cummins and yes it nice to tow with the cruise a/c ice cold .
> 
> I bet you could upgrade your truck to outperform any new truck for much less than a new one



I actually live in pretty rural area where there's more deer than people. I live in the Santa Cruz Mtns, on the eastern side. There's quite a bit of farms and ranches in Morgan Hill where I live. Some folks still use old farm trucks, but the majority have newer turbo diesels.

As far as my truck, I put a LOT of money into it last year to get it driving like new. It's possible to get the 970 foot pounds of torque a new Ford puts out, but it wouldn't be nearly as reliable I don't think. That said, I have no interest in getting a new truck. If anything the new Mach 1 is calling my name.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 21, 2020)

A farm friend wanting more power than he was getting from his 1966 Ford f250 4x2 with the inline six swaped a 4 cylinder Perkins diesel from a old combine into the pick up.

He did the swap in the mid 1970's still owns the truck. Gets 40 MPG with it and says will haul loads as well as a newere V8.

Al


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 21, 2020)

I had 2 or 3 of them


----------

